# Spain offers best everyday living costs for British expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

When it comes to the cost of everyday living in some of the most popular locations for British expats, Spain comes out as having the best value, according to new research. The research, which compares the cost of a basket of groceries, shows that Portugal is the next cheapest, followed by France. But France was […]

Click to read the full news article: Spain offers best everyday living costs for British expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, I agree one can eat and drink very economically in Spain. But their like-for-like comparisons bear no relation to quality.



> For example, the cost of a loaf of bread was cheapest in Spain at 54 pence compared to 89 pence in the UK and 96 pence in France with Portugal the most expensive at £1.01. Eggs, tomatoes and milk are also cheaper in Spain.
> 
> But cheese is more expensive in Spain at £4.04 for 500g compared to £3.45 in France, £3.13 in Portugal and just £2.50 in the UK. Beef is also more expensive in Spain at £5.04 per 500g compared to £4.84 in France, £4 in the UK and £3.13 in Portugal.
> 
> Chicken is considerably cheaper in Spain at just 85 pence for 500g compared with £3.50 in the UK, £2.34 in Portugal and £1.90 in France. Beer is also very cheap in Spain and Portugal at 38 pence and 39 pence but £1.20 in the UK and £1.72 in France.


I'm not sure I'd want to eat any cheese that cost £2.50 for 500g. And I certainly wouldn't touch that cheap battery-raised 85p chicken when I can get a 1.5kg free-range one for €7.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I agree one can eat and drink very economically in Spain. But their like-for-like comparisons bear no relation to quality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to eat any cheese that cost £2.50 for 500g. And I certainly wouldn't touch that cheap battery-raised 85p chicken when I can get a 1.5kg free-range one for €7.




Totally agree, I also think that it gives, people who want to move here a wrong impression of the costs generally.

Yes, it is cheaper, but not everything is. I think the sensible way forward is to base everything on 1 euro = 1 pound like for like

I think cheese here is VERY expensive, which is good and bad, bad because I love it and good becuase I would get so fat!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cambio said:


> Totally agree, I also think that it gives, people who want to move here a wrong impression of the costs generally.
> 
> Yes, it is cheaper, but not everything is. I think the sensible way forward is to base everything on 1 euro = 1 pound like for like
> 
> I think cheese here is VERY expensive, which is good and bad, bad because I love it and good becuase I would get so fat!


I'd much rather eat smaller amounts of good quality food, whatever it is, than go for what looks like the best value for money.

We have a cheese factory here, Quesería Gazul, which makes award-winning organic matured goats' milk cheese, marinaded in olive oil (queso emborrado). It is one of the most delicious things I have ever eaten. It comes at €14 per kilo, which lasts me about a month because I only eat a sliver at a time. I've no idea what the equivalent cost would be in the UK, but I do know the glass of Rioja I have with it every evening is about a quarter of the price here. So I'm not complaining!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

cambio said:


> Totally agree, I also think that it gives, people who want to move here a wrong impression of the costs generally.
> 
> Yes, it is cheaper, but not everything is. I think the sensible way forward is to base everything on 1 euro = 1 pound like for like
> 
> I think cheese here is VERY expensive, which is good and bad, bad because I love it and good becuase I would get so fat!


we buy our cheese from 'Iceland' stores (5 on the strength scale) €2.65 for 450g. English product as well

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> we buy our cheese from 'Iceland' stores (5 on the strength scale) €2.65 for 450g. English product as well
> 
> Steve




I doubt very much that cambio has one anywhere near her.

I can walk to my nearest one. Haven't set foot in there for probably over 2 years.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I doubt very much that cambio has one anywhere near her.
> 
> I can walk to my nearest one. Haven't set foot in there for probably over 2 years.


Our nearest Supermarket is 45+ minutes away, Mercadonna. 

Iceland is a country here not a shop!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

All these price comparisons are absolutely meaningless because they are not comparing like with like. Quality and brand greatly affects prices even within the same food type. I am surprised it did not mention pork which is one of the cheapest meats in Spain with cinta de lomo being sold this week at €3.99 and can be cut to provide roasting joints and steaks. As for cheeses, local cheeses usually offer the best value but a good Spanish curado cannot be compared in price with a similar quality regional English cheese assuming one can find a similar quality (usually the Spanish will be cheaper and bought by the kg whereas the English will be bought by 250gm.)


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> All these price comparisons are absolutely meaningless because they are not comparing like with like. Quality and brand greatly affects prices even within the same food type. I am surprised it did not mention pork which is one of the cheapest meats in Spain with cinta de lomo being sold this week at €3.99 and can be cut to provide roasting joints and steaks. As for cheeses, local cheeses usually offer the best value but a good Spanish curado cannot be compared in price with a similar quality regional English cheese assuming one can find a similar quality (usually the Spanish will be cheaper and bought by the kg whereas the English will be bought by 250gm.)


Yes but let's face it, Spanish cheese is nothing like english cheese. Spanish cheese is like tasteless rubber sheets........yuk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> Yes but let's face it, Spanish cheese is nothing like english cheese. Spanish cheese is like tasteless rubber sheets........yuk


If you buy tierno en lonchas - perhaps, but you get a good curado cheese complete in the wheel from a good quesería (not supermarket fare) and cut it yourself, and you will get something as full flavoured as any of the really tasty English regional cheeses. There are some that I have difficulty getting through more than a small amount of, because they are just too strong.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> Yes but let's face it, Spanish cheese is nothing like english cheese. Spanish cheese is like tasteless rubber sheets........yuk


Maybe you're just shopping in the wrong place. Spanish cheeses are among the best in the world - it's official! Try going to your local food market (mercado de abastos) where they will cut off the amount you want. Buy some 100g samples to try at home. 

Spanish Cheeses Win Big at the World Cheese Awards | Foods and Wines From Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> If you buy tierno en lonchas - perhaps, but you get a good curado cheese complete in the wheel from a good quesería (not supermarket fare) and cut it yourself, and you will get something as full flavoured as any of the really tasty English regional cheeses. There are some that I have difficulty getting through more than a small amount of, because they are just too strong.


However, NOTE: that unless you have a poor sense of smell it is best to avoid Manchego preserved in Oil. We were given some once and we had to give it away because the smell (even through two plastic bags) was too strong to be within 10 metres of it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

These price comparisons are pointless, sliced bread in Tesco 45p, 20 large eggs in Iceland shop £1.50, three bottles of Echo Falls quaffing wine £10 etc. The UK has a far better range of food than Spain and at all levels of price and quality. 

Yes, brit cheese is amongst the best in the world


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> These price comparisons are pointless, sliced bread in Tesco 45p, 20 large eggs in Iceland shop £1.50, three bottles of Echo Falls quaffing wine £10 etc. The UK has a far better range of food than Spain and at all levels of price and quality.
> 
> Yes, brit cheese is amongst the best in the world


Spain also has a wde range of prices and quality. Generally speaking if you buy the best quality produce, just as in the UK, you pay more. The exception is seasonal fruit and veg, which are ridiculously cheap here, especially if you get them at a street market rather than a supermarket. They are sold ready to eat and haven't been transported hundreds of miles with chemicals to stop them going off. Many people think they taste better that way.

The UK has a wider range of food than Spain because it is much more international. Go into any British supermarket and there are aisles and aisles of products to make the cheap flavourless meat taste of something - jars, bottles and packets of this, that and the other to turn it into chicken tikka marsala or barbecue pork. Spanish supermarkets tend to focus more on the primary ingredients. I notice this when I go to Morrisons in Gibraltar, it's quite a culture shock to see the range of products on sale.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> However, NOTE: that unless you have a poor sense of smell it is best to avoid Manchego preserved in Oil. We were given some once and we had to give it away because the smell (even through two plastic bags) was too strong to be within 10 metres of it.


Queso emborrado. Send it to me next time, I love it! You can put it in one of those lead containers they transport radioactive materials in.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The UK has a wider range of food than Spain because it is much more international. Go into any British supermarket and there are aisles and aisles of products to make the cheap flavourless meat taste of something - jars, bottles and packets of this, that and the other to turn it into chicken tikka marsala or barbecue pork. Spanish supermarkets tend to focus more on the primary ingredients. I notice this when I go to Morrisons in Gibraltar, it's quite a culture shock to see the range of products on sale.


Very true. I often wonder if you took out the chiller cabinets full of ready meals and the freezer cabinets full of more frozen ready meals, and the aisles full of umpteen flavours of crisps and other unhealthy snacks, biscuits, cakes and sweets, plus all the ready made sauces as you say, just how much more choice would be left in British supermarkets. 

I've never seen a fish counter in a British supermarket with as good a choice of fish and seafood as any Mercadona store has, and at very reasonable prices too.

You can certainly buy nice food at British farmers' markets and the like, but you will pay premium prices which are far higher than those in the supermarkets. I well remember going to one in the days when we were just using our Spanish house as a holiday home and my OH buying a few 100gs of different kinds of olives - not a huge amount. "Thank you, that will be 8 pounds please" said the stallholder.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe you're just shopping in the wrong place. Spanish cheeses are among the best in the world - it's official! Try going to your local food market (mercado de abastos) where they will cut off the amount you want. Buy some 100g samples to try at home.
> 
> Spanish Cheeses Win Big at the World Cheese Awards | Foods and Wines From Spain



Hmm. Is this the same contest? A Swiss cheese won it, see list at end of article. I have tasted the winner and one of the U.K. Ones.

World Cheese Awards 2015: is this the best cheese in the world?

I used to wonder how Spanish could eat cheese with oil on and now I love it. Has to be really good olive oil though infused with chillies and herbs.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Very true. I often wonder if you took out the chiller cabinets full of ready meals and the freezer cabinets full of more frozen ready meals, and the aisles full of umpteen flavours of crisps and other unhealthy snacks, biscuits, cakes and sweets, plus all the ready made sauces as you say, just how much more choice would be left in British supermarkets.
> 
> I've never seen a fish counter in a British supermarket with as good a choice of fish and seafood as any Mercadona store has, and at very reasonable prices too.
> 
> You can certainly buy nice food at British farmers' markets and the like, but you will pay premium prices which are far higher than those in the supermarkets. I well remember going to one in the days when we were just using our Spanish house as a holiday home and my OH buying a few 100gs of different kinds of olives - not a huge amount. "Thank you, that will be 8 pounds please" said the stallholder.


Huge shelves of crisps and unhealthy snacks are the same in Spain though in larger supers like Hipercor, Alcampo etc.

Mercadona does have huge fish on offer, a lot of it imported. I do wonder what they do with it all at 9.30 pm. when there are vast amounts remaining:confused2:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Mercadona does have huge fish on offer, a lot of it imported. I do wonder what they do with it all at 9.30 pm. when there are vast amounts remaining:confused2:


I have no idea, but I've certainly never bought any which smelt or tasted less than fresh.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain also has a wde range of prices and quality. Generally speaking if you buy the best quality produce, just as in the UK, you pay more. The exception is seasonal fruit and veg, which are ridiculously cheap here, especially if you get them at a street market rather than a supermarket. They are sold ready to eat and haven't been transported hundreds of miles with chemicals to stop them going off. Many people think they taste better that way.
> 
> The UK has a wider range of food than Spain because it is much more international. Go into any British supermarket and there are aisles and aisles of products to make the cheap flavourless meat taste of something - jars, bottles and packets of this, that and the other to turn it into chicken tikka marsala or barbecue pork. Spanish supermarkets tend to focus more on the primary ingredients. I notice this when I go to Morrisons in Gibraltar, it's quite a culture shock to see the range of products on sale.


You can buy local produce in Spain very cheaply, bag of peppers for pennies etc, but with the lack of refrigeration in Spain the peppers don't last long and the supermarket meat is no better or worse than what you find in UK supermarkets.

I'm happy to buy Tesco chicken breasts to use in a curry, or a pork loin for a mid week roast or salad, however I tend to buy beef and lamb from a local butchers which is way more expensive than supermarket meat but the quality is superb.

A couple of members here bang on about all the ready meals available which I've noticed are in fact getting less and less as the UK food revolution goes from strength to strength...brits are cooking more and more from scratch and this change in attitude is reflected in more and more 'good' eateries opening up. Brits are way more multicultural in food taste than most of Europe, we are no longer stuck with the choice of a steak bar, Chinese, curry or fish and chips. 

Spanish can be very nice, but like a lot of Greek food...its very basic.

If any of you are back in the UK search online for Gower Salt Marsh Lamb...simply wonderful and they will deliver


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Spanish cheeses are among the best in the world - it's official! Try going to your local food market (mercado de abastos) where they will cut off the amount you want. Buy some 100g samples to try at home.
> 
> Spanish Cheeses Win Big at the World Cheese Awards | Foods and Wines From Spain





Isobella said:


> Hmm. Is this the same contest? A Swiss cheese won it, see list at end of article. I have tasted the winner and one of the U.K. Ones.
> 
> World Cheese Awards 2015: is this the best cheese in the world?
> 
> I used to wonder how Spanish could eat cheese with oil on and now I love it. Has to be really good olive oil though infused with chillies and herbs.


To be unfair you are comparing small production (frequently highly priced) speciality cheeses whereas *we* are comparing everyday readily available cheeses, which are something entirely different although it is nice to see Entrepinares (an everyday cheese from Mercadona) getting a good mention. Of course, every country can produce speciality cheeses which may be available at a price (e.g. Stilton with ginger, Wensleydale Grommit) but what is available for everyday consumption at supermarket prices? One would have to go a long way to find a range of cheeses to equal or better those available in Spain. One thing Spain does lack is the range of pork roasting joints (e.g a nice gammon, or leg of pork for roasting, likewise a gammon ham) because those cuts usually end up in the ham trade which is worth far more to the producers than supplying supermarkets with raw meat (i.e. the processed meats carry a higher premium.)

Fruit, vegetables, everyday wines, cheeses, ham, fish, breads, etc that are available every day are, in general of better flavour, and freshness, than is/are available elsewhere. Of course one can always consider olive oils which are of better and purer qualities in Spain than anywhere else which is only to be expected from the world's largest producer.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Huge shelves of crisps and unhealthy snacks are the same in Spain though in larger supers like Hipercor, Alcampo etc.
> 
> Mercadona does have huge fish on offer, a lot of it imported. I do wonder what they do with it all at 9.30 pm. when there are vast amounts remaining:confused2:


I would imagine it goes back in the freezers until next day!  I don't know how people can eat some of the sea food that's on show, some of it looks absolutely disgusting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I would imagine it goes back in the freezers until next day!  I don't know how people can eat some of the sea food that's on show, *some of it looks absolutely disgusting.*


such as??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I would imagine it goes back in the freezers until next day!  I don't know how people can eat some of the sea food that's on show, some of it looks absolutely disgusting.


The last time we went to a a Carrefour, the crabs were so fresh that several kept throwing themselves off the counter and then making off across the floor with the sales assistant in hot pursuit.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> such as??


I'm certainly not a great lover of sea food, only fish mainly. I've seen many varieties of 'creatures' with umpteen tentacles, suckers, legs in all directions and many other weird shapes.

I don't know what half of these creatures are called but I can't imagine having to sit at a dinner table devouring them :noidea:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If British supermarkets are now stocking fewer ready meals, I hate to think how many they had before. There are currently 481 such products in the Chilled Foods section of Tesco's website, and 123 frozen ready meals (which doesn't include things like pizzas and pies). They include such delights as a frozen bacon butty. Who in their right mind needs to buy a frozen bacon butty and (presumably) microwave it?

Heat Em Up - Tesco Bacon Butty 97G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

I see this does include sachets of tomato ketchup and brown sauce. I'm surprised the people who would buy this can be a···d to open the sachets.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Some posters have an awful lot of time on their hands.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> If British supermarkets are now stocking fewer ready meals, I hate to think how many they had before. There are currently 481 such products in the Chilled Foods section of Tesco's website, and 123 frozen ready meals (which doesn't include things like pizzas and pies). They include such delights as a frozen bacon butty. Who in their right mind needs to buy a frozen bacon butty and (presumably) microwave it?
> 
> Heat Em Up - Tesco Bacon Butty 97G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries
> 
> I see this does include sachets of tomato ketchup and brown sauce. I'm surprised the people who would buy this can be a···d to open the sachets.


I once saw frozen jacket potatoes in Iceland. I just couldn't work out the point of that.

I have to say I love the Maggi roasting bags though. Easy peasy extra flavour to the meat & a clean oven  

I also buy 'plain' roasting bags & add my own herbs & spices.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> The last time we went to a a Carrefour, the crabs were so fresh that several kept throwing themselves off the counter and then making off across the floor with the sales assistant in hot pursuit.


I wouldn't eat Lobster from a tank in a lot of restaurants, some of the tanks look filthy.

Baldi I agree about comparing like for like. I have bought just around 8 very thin slices of special Manchego from Corte Ingles deli and paid 35€. Only for special occasions. I buy a lot of local West Sussex cheeses but if it is just for something simple, cheese on toast, grating etc, you can't go wrong with Tesco mature cheddar at £2.50 for 500g. This one is good, lots of local pub restaurants offer it, just 5 mins walk from my Cousin and there is a local brewery next door.

Sussex Charmer Cheese on Toast - Pages - Bookham Harrison Farms Ltd


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Mercadona does have huge fish on offer, a lot of it imported. I do wonder what they do with it all at 9.30 pm. when there are vast amounts remaining:confused2:


They reduce the price towards the end of the day, you can get some good bargains. Also first thing next morning for things like langostinos that don't go off so quickly.

They can pretty much predict what the demand will be though, so as not to overstock.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> If British supermarkets are now stocking fewer ready meals, I hate to think how many they had before. There are currently 481 such products in the Chilled Foods section of Tesco's website, and 123 frozen ready meals (which doesn't include things like pizzas and pies). They include such delights as a frozen bacon butty. Who in their right mind needs to buy a frozen bacon butty and (presumably) microwave it?
> 
> Heat Em Up - Tesco Bacon Butty 97G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries
> 
> I see this does include sachets of tomato ketchup and brown sauce. I'm surprised the people who would buy this can be a···d to open the sachets.


We're lucky to have the choice Lynn...IF you want that type of food.

Near(ish) me I have a Tesco superstore and then one as big as an aircraft hanger, I doubt they will stock 481 such items...I'll do a quick count in the superstore though 

Look at a typical menu del dia, €10 - €15 for what is often little more than watery soup, meat and chips and some ice cream LOL, no better than the pee poor plat de jour so often served in France. Some are really good, most are no better than average.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> We're lucky to have the choice Lynn...IF you want that type of food.
> 
> Near(ish) me I have a Tesco superstore and then one as big as an aircraft hanger, I doubt they will stock 481 such items...I'll do a quick count in the superstore though
> 
> Look at a typical menu del dia, €10 - €15 for what is often little more than watery soup, meat and chips and some ice cream LOL, no better than the pee poor plat de jour so often served in France. Some are really good, most are no better than average.


where do you eat your menús del día?

Within a few minutes hobble of my apartment I have a choice of a dozen or more menús & I wouldn't describe any of them like that.

My last one (if you discount the one in the Indian restaurant I had today) was a huge pot of gorgeous fat steamed mussels, roast lamb hock (too big for one in all honesty) with roasted peppers & potatoes, followed by tiramisu. Bread, alli olli & a carafe of wine included. 13.95€ iirc.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> We're lucky to have the choice Lynn...IF you want that type of food.
> 
> Near(ish) me I have a Tesco superstore and then one as big as an aircraft hanger, I doubt they will stock 481 such items...I'll do a quick count in the superstore though
> 
> Look at a typical menu del dia, €10 - €15 for what is often little more than watery soup, meat and chips and some ice cream LOL, no better than the pee poor plat de jour so often served in France. Some are really good, most are no better than average.





xabiachica said:


> where do you eat your menús del día?
> 
> Within a few minutes hobble of my apartment I have a choice of a dozen or more menús & I wouldn't describe any of them like that.
> 
> My last one (if you discount the one in the Indian restaurant I had today) was a huge pot of gorgeous fat steamed mussels, roast lamb hock (too big for one in all honesty) with roasted peppers & potatoes, followed by tiramisu. Bread, alli olli & a carafe of wine included. 13.95€ iirc.



That was my thought exactly

Here in a dark corner of Spain, our Fav place serves Menu del Dia €8

In the main town plazas etc €12/13 euros
Great food 
Def no as described

Raciones at €5 eating out for two can be inexpensive and much more preferable than fast food, slow leisurely pace, good wine, bread etc


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> We're lucky to have the choice Lynn...IF you want that type of food.
> 
> Near(ish) me I have a Tesco superstore and then one as big as an aircraft hanger, I doubt they will stock 481 such items...I'll do a quick count in the superstore though
> 
> *Look at a typical menu del dia, €10 - €15 for what is often little more than watery soup, meat and chips and some ice cream* LOL, no better than the pee poor plat de jour so often served in France. Some are really good, most are no better than average.


You are obviously in the wrong part of Spain.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Lamb Hock or Lamb shank?

The menu del dia was designed for the average worker to be fed, cheaply, its not changed, its cheap lunch time food, sometimes great and sometimes not

Five remnants of Francisco Franco’s Rule Still Visible in Spain Today | GoAbroad.com a bit like

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Restaurant

with 5/- (25p) meals.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Lamb Hock or Lamb shank?
> 
> The menu del dia was designed for the average worker to be fed, cheaply, its not changed, its cheap lunch time food, sometimes great and sometimes not
> 
> ...


Lamb shank  oops

Yes i know why it was created. Any restaurant serving what you describe wouldn't last long around here though


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Lamb shank  oops
> 
> Yes i know why it was created. Any restaurant serving what you describe wouldn't last long around here though


Please educate us, price and menu please, if its good I can fly out and try it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The place we use probably more than any other such as when we have had to be in Granada all morning and don't want to wait until we get home to have lunch (it's a 90km drive) is in Pinos Puente. We get a first course of five choices (usually one is a fishy one, and one is a soup and the other three might include a full salad amongst other things). A main course in the nature of meat and two veg type or one of about five choices, a dessert, again one of about five choices and a drink (water/coffee/ wine/ beer/ tinto de verano, etc.). There is as much bread as you want all at a total cost of €8.50. The quality is good and so is the service but you need to be there on the earlier side (1.30 - 2.30) because it does fill up and they have about 200 covers.


----------

